# July Photography Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Haven't seen one yet, so we might as well get it started.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bit of history:

Thornseat Lodge was originally built in 1855 as a shooting lodge for William Jessop steel maker. It became a children's home in the 1930's and remained such up until the early 1980's Since then it has become derelict. from here


----------



## e19896 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Presto Tools, NO ACCESS Sheffield S6.*



























*Presto Tools, NO ACCESS - we got our access with a chat to the owner and people using part of the space, get in touch if you need more..*


----------



## e19896 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Water works, Near Strines/Bradfield. Sheffield.*


























Water Works, Near Strines/Bradfield. Sheffield.

Then back home? Well, no we decide to take another wrong route but fuck what is that.. A fucking Water Works - we had got all we had planned for the day. Oh, the art work is Rocket One, see more
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocket01uk/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel plays Bach


----------



## scifisam (Jul 3, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Haven't seen one yet, so we might as well get it started.



I like that. It looks like there's the nuclear-blast shadow of a man inviting the woman with the magazine into that doorway.


----------



## Valve (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 3, 2008)

Bit of history:

Thornseat Lodge was originally built in 1855 as a shooting lodge for William Jessop steel maker. It became a children's home in the 1930's and remained such up until the early 1980's Since then it has become derelict. from here


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

I got a lensbaby from ebay, despite being convinced for ages they were just gimmicks (actually, I'm still convinced they are, but I wanted to play with one – gimmicks are good, m'kay?). These are a couple of my first shots. Not great, because I forgot I'd set the iso to 1600, but still. I reckon once I've got the hang of it it'll suit my poncy style.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I got a lensbaby from ebay, despite being convinced for ages they were just gimmicks (actually, I'm still convinced they are, but I wanted to play with one – gimmicks are good, m'kay?)



Interesting gadget, could be useful for photos of buildings or very strange DOF?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Interesting gadget, could be useful for photos of buildings or very strange DOF?



I think they grew out of the desire to have a lens that replicated, or approximated, the look of a toy camera but with your normal digital slr.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, the art work is Rocket One, see more
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rocket01uk/

Presto Tools. Water Works, Near Strines/Bradfield. Thornseat Lodge, Near Strines/Bradfield. Sheffield s6


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> [IM


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## funky_sessions (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 6, 2008)

Williams Fasteners, was founded in 1870 by the Williams brothers, and was based at Green Lane in Shalesmoor in Sheffield until 1997. The company then relocated to the outskirts of Sheffield near the M1 to make distribution easier. It’s really nice to see it didn’t shut down.

It is this original site that is currently available to exploration. However the place, with its nooks and crannies, has been purchased for redevelopment and so will probably see workmen starting soon and all the cubbies will be ripped out.

One has to wonder if Mr Williams was some kind of obsessive compulsive, everything in its place - kind of a dude. I can just picture him wandering around – not a nut or bolt out place! I’ve never seen so many cupboards in my life!! 

I loved this explore. We got disorientated inside and a bit lost in the dark amongst the cuboards. It has the feel of an old family business, lots of cool health and safety posters from the 80s proffering good advice.

In 2005 the company changed hands and for the first time the Williams family were no longer a part of the management of this local Sheffield business.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 6, 2008)

good stuff e-numbers


----------



## mort (Jul 6, 2008)

Around the southbank today


----------



## e19896 (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 8, 2008)

Turn off the flash. :|


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 8, 2008)

t'cat






me decks


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## big eejit (Jul 9, 2008)

*The Morris*





I think the kid just got a glimpse of his future and decided to end it all.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 9, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Bad Man!!!


----------



## janeb (Jul 9, 2008)

big eejit said:


> *The Morris*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent description


----------



## Forkboy (Jul 9, 2008)

And in a slight repeat from my June postijng.... here's the final images from my current college project, aside from the B&W prints which I can't digitise right now..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Bad Man!!!


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ghost77uk (Jul 10, 2008)

My pictures after a lovely long weekend in Venice 
http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p511854415


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 10, 2008)

In Spain this week


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 10, 2008)

*Sizewell and Orford*


----------



## selamlar (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok, I'll get the cutesy ones out of the way first:












And this one:


----------



## e19896 (Jul 11, 2008)

In 1843 a young Sheffield mechanic named John Easterbrook began working for himself. By 1852 he had entered into a partnership and traded as the firm of Easterbrook & Scatchard working as toolmakers and machinists inSuffolk Road. Two years later the firm was known as Easterbrook, Scatchard & Drury, and at its Albert Works in Suffolk Road was making ratchet braces, hammers, spanners, screw stocks, taps and dies, lathes and all kinds of tools made to order.

Being an engineer had become the trade to be in; a new, young, dynamic industry, which everyone said, would provide a job, a good well paid job, for life
for those young men lucky enough to get themselves the right training.

The business became a limited company Easterbrook Allcard & Co Ltd in October 1897 with Harry Allcard, James Allcard's son, becoming chairman.

By the time of James Allcard's death the once small enterprise had become a substantial concern with fine offices, a number of turning shops, an erecting shop and a number of smithies. Contracts for the firm's output had been obtained from such prominent clients as the

British Admiralty, the War Office, the India Office, railways both at home and abroad, and even the German Navy was buying Easterbrook Allcard tools. And what tools. Made for engineers, boiler makers, smiths, ship builders and plate layers the range of tools now produced was truly astonishing. The firm's 26th catalogue published in 1900 lists around 200 different hand tools being offered for sale in addition to the company's
machine tools.

Around 1858 the name changed yet again to Easterbrook and Allcard with premises in both Leadmill Road as well as Suffolk Road.

The business moved to its present location, a new Albert Works, in Penistone Road in 1869.Founder John Easterbrook now drops out of the story and the business baton passed exclusively to his partner James Allcard. When Allcard died in 1887 his devoted employees hired top hats and other regalia to attend the funeral so great was their respect for him.

The forecourt of the Albert Works was sold to Sheffield Corporation in 1912 in order to widen Penistone Road, the proceeds going to erecting a new grinding shop and in 1914 to building a river wall. In the midst of the First World War, the house adjoining the works, subsequently used as a caretaker's house and warehouse, was bought. A works canteen was built too. The company also purchased land at the comer of Penistone Road and Hobson Avenue adjoining the works, which would later be used as a garage. 

The 1960s was to be a decade characterised by even more building works: a new workshop being built at the river end of Anlaby Street when the old steel warehouse was demolished.

Lifted from:

http://www.presto-tools.co.uk/History.html

http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## hitechlolife (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## hitechlolife (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 11, 2008)

selamlar said:


>


i like this one very much


----------



## janeb (Jul 12, 2008)

From Durham Miner's Gala

(I am very nervous of taking pictures of people so they are just snaps, and done quickly - lots more practice needed)


----------



## janeb (Jul 12, 2008)

And three more


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2008)

I went as well. 


















Mr Working Class himself:


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2008)

janeb said:


>


yay, jenny dalglish!!! 
.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Probably one of the best photos to come out of Stoke-on-Trent. Sadly not taken by me because I was at work. This was taken yesterday:





(lulz, I just found out the guy who took it joined flickr because of me. One day my phone stopped working and he was the tech who came out to fix it. He saw my cameras lying around and we started chatting about photography and I told him to check out flickr and the stoke group and put his stuff up there. )


----------



## e19896 (Jul 13, 2008)

Images taken using a pentax k100d operated by deck chair hippy, The changes are done in Gimp free open source image manipulation program, with the help of zero seven four two see more here  http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/ all work copy left to  http://pretentiousartist.com/ last years indymedia  http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/regions/sheffield/2007/07/376305.html
as simple as of to another more monday..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Part of the Lock 38 redevelopment on the site of the old Cliff Vale Pottery in Stoke-on-Trent. The insidious creep of canal-side shared equity apartments into the city, all in the name of regeneration.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Probably one of the best photos to come out of Stoke-on-Trent. Sadly not taken by me because I was at work. This was taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How did Pele and that bloke from Corrie get to be friends...... ?  


(that is Pele, right?)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> How did Pele and that bloke from Corrie get to be friends...... ?
> 
> 
> (that is Pele, right?)



Yep, that is Pele. More to the point, what about Desmond Tutu


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yep, that is Pele. More to the point, what about Desmond Tutu




Desmond Tutu is *not* hugging someone from Corrie. 

Priorities, girl, priorities!  tsk.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Desmond Tutu is *not* hugging someone from Corrie.
> 
> Priorities, girl, priorities!  tsk.





But he is wearing a rather fetching green tracksuit and looking a bit like someone's granddad watching his grandkids playing footie


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/deathbyorchestra


----------



## pk (Jul 14, 2008)

Helsinki.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



 That's really quite marvellous!


----------



## pk (Jul 14, 2008)

Crushed By The Fist Of The Master


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>



Very good!


----------



## pk (Jul 14, 2008)

soho


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's really quite marvellous!



Cute little critters aren't they!


----------



## e19896 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2008)

Stoer Lighthouse, Sutherland.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


>



I can see the passport office getting a bit arsey about that one...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> I can see the passport office getting a bit arsey about that one...



heh


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

coffee noir


----------



## thelittlechef (Jul 18, 2008)

Ducks! (and not so baby ducks)






Attempt at a panning shot with a P+S and not so fast moving ducks...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

There's something incredibly sensual about the curve of that cup


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 19, 2008)

*just a couple of holiday snaps...*

sorry about the quality, havent been through em all to properly edit etc cause theres tons of em...

*pic from a pier ...you can see my girls da parasailing if you look hard enough :-p*






*little MA fishin' *





*little MA in the pool, i love the look on her face, her hot dog had just been stolen heh...glad my heads chopped off, cause i was hollerin :-o...i know my ass looks fat here, i dont need reminding 'k? :-'|*






*my son looking like hes deep in thought, he probably was ;-)*





*a pic i took while i was layin in the bed before i got up, dunno why...*


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 19, 2008)

*oh yeah....*

*and a coconut we picked up while faffing around the island, we painted it & shit...his names 'wilson' and hes a member of the family now *


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 19, 2008)

*Vegetarians look away now.*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## kage (Jul 20, 2008)

Montréal Jazz festival


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 20, 2008)

Messing about on the river this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> [SIZE="
> *little MA fishin' *
> 
> 
> ...



Did she catch anything there in the surf?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 21, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Stoer Lighthouse, Sutherland.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 21, 2008)

I love that lighthouse picture - reminiscent of Hopper.

Here is another from me:-


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Did she catch anything there in the surf?



yeah.... loads of seaweed 


she was up there watching her daddy surf.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2008)

Rehearsals for "A Midsummer Night's Dream" - this is where we are performing







Puck contemplating a tree!






The resident cat and Oberon (Mr. QofG's!)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 23, 2008)

A couple from a walk round London yesterday:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 23, 2008)

Paul I see you still have the knack of seeing and capturing those moments of strangeness.  You could do a book.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> ...glad my heads chopped off,



lovely pair of _wrists_.


----------



## gnoriac (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## gnoriac (Jul 23, 2008)

can't get this one to work


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2008)

gnoriac said:


>








testing_testing 

e2a::right click the image>properties...the link you put up was the "page"


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2008)

Refused do you see and image in my tesing_testing post... I did...and now I don't...lol.


zintrestin'


e2a:: lmao...ooooooo it's back... 


e2a2: I think it's Pbase/Hocus' images...borking my end.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 23, 2008)

I see no image.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I see no image.



yup...it keeps appearing and disappearing & then reappearing.

weird! 

and or Google/Picassa is borking hotlink wise also.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 23, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


>


i love this, very good indeed imo


----------



## janeb (Jul 23, 2008)

a couple of photos from Fleetwood over the weekend












The first photo has my father-in-law in it playing the big drum


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 24, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


>


Dramatic pic.  Loathe as I am to tinker with the content of a photograph (as opposed to general dodging, burning, toning etc) this is one of those occasions when I would definitely photoshop out the seagull


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> A couple from a walk round London yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now we're cooking with gas!


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 24, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Paul I see you still have the knack of seeing and capturing those moments of strangeness.  You could do a book.



Cheers Hocus. Maybe I should get my arse into gear and do a Blurb book. Everyone seems to be doing it...

Edit: thanks Paulie, Johnny (I think, I haven't come across that phrase!).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Cheers Hocus. Maybe I should get my arse into gear and do a Blurb book. Everyone seems to be doing it...
> 
> Edit: thanks Paulie, Johnny (I think, I haven't come across that phrase!).



To put it another way, 'I quite liked that one'.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Cheers Hocus. Maybe I should get my arse into gear and do a Blurb book. Everyone seems to be doing it...
> 
> Edit: thanks Paulie, Johnny (I think, I haven't come across that phrase!).



I also enjoy the photos you put up on here, and I just had a look at your website, linked from your profile page. Lots of excellent stuff there. Is it just for your own amusement or are you a commercial photographer?


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 24, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I also enjoy the photos you put up on here, and I just had a look at your website, linked from your profile page. Lots of excellent stuff there. Is it just for your own amusement or are you a commercial photographer?



Thanks. For my own amusement mainly -- I set aside four or five days a month to "do" photography and make a couple of hundred quid in a good month.

Although I have something coming up next year that should get quite a bit of national publicity, so hopefully that will lead to a few more print sales and the odd commission. I'm just trying to increase my revenue from photography, without any illusions about becoming rich from it...


----------



## e19896 (Jul 24, 2008)

In a housing crises over 60 homes awaite demolition and what for a fucking car park for the Hallamshire Hospital in Sheffield.. The rest
just fucking crass if you was to ask me..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 24, 2008)

Attempting to rip off vintage paw:


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 25, 2008)

deleted post, moving these images to a different hosting site...


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 25, 2008)

APPLAUSE






DIVIDED ATTENTION

Top picture, hand held at half a second.  Bottom picture hand held at one fifth of a second.  The dappled white light in the lower picture is from a static glitter ball on the stage out of sight to the left.


----------



## e19896 (Jul 25, 2008)

To much time without hugging trees, can damage you as human being, so with this in mind we went of to Morehall North of Sheffield..


----------



## mort (Jul 25, 2008)

The thames at low tide


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone ever find any old polaroid 600 film lying around, think of me eh?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2008)

>


----------



## mort (Jul 26, 2008)

dlx1 said:


>


 
cheers

David Mcalmont in full swing at the Royal Festival Hall having dedicated "Ding! Dong! The Witch is Dead" to the wicked blue witch of Grantham.






And someone caring about the pigeons of Lambeth


----------



## mauvais (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't go to bed last night, and just rode around Hampshire at 4 in the morning instead. Worth it.






Usual meddling in Lightroom plus a bit of gradients, dark at the top, light at the bottom.


----------



## lobster (Jul 27, 2008)

mauvais said:


> I didn't go to bed last night, and just rode around Hampshire at 4 in the morning instead. Worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is great, well done


----------



## weltweit (Jul 27, 2008)

Lobster, oops, scratch that, - Mauvais - thats a wonderful image, well worth getting up for (or staying awake for) we used to get wonderful mist / fog like that when I lived in wales, but it was rare that I was up early enough to take advantage of it.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 27, 2008)

That's good Mauvais

Did you muck about with the colour much, or is that what it looked like?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 27, 2008)

No colour changes at all, just contrast and curves - it didn't look quite like that IRL though. Ooh and I used a proper ND grad filter.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 28, 2008)

mauvais that's a wonderful image.






From Hackney Youth Awards


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2008)

The seagulls are always watching you.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Forkboy (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Forkboy (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 30, 2008)

From Camelot, looking northwest, gave up trying to get a nice sunset shot over Glastonbury Tor and went for something different.


----------

